# Medical Insurance



## kimandphil (Oct 26, 2012)

Can someone please tell me what the medical insurance requirements are. I have just had a quick quote around £17,000 per annum??


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

In what respect? if your a UK or EU citizen moving to Portugal to take up Residence you don't require Medical Insurance, your entitled to register with the Portuguese Health service, and would receive the same treatment and charges as a Portuguese National, so private medical insurance is a personal choice.


----------



## kimandphil (Oct 26, 2012)

*Medical insurance*

Hi thanks for reply.

My husband is looking at an overseas guide that says after 3 months of living in Portugal we have to report to the Camera with passports and proof of medical insurance to obtain long term residency. Is this not the case? We are looking at taking up permanent residency in Portugal within the next 18 months to 2 years, and if it means taking out private medical insurance at £17,000per annum, this would be a problem .


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

The key issue here is your Nationality, or put another way, which country issues your passport.
If, as it states on your details that you are originally from England, then assuming that you hold UK Passports and are UK Citizens then there is no need for Private Medical Insurance. If on the other hand you are non EU citizens then maybe a conversation with the appropriate Embassy in Lisbon would be useful.
Further, when going to register your residency, as a EU Citizen then you need to take a Passport and there is no need to provide details of any medical insurance. Oh and you will need a multibanco card or cash as the Certificates are circa iirc €15 each.

HTH

Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes the regulations do state that but as I said if your UK or EU citizens then your entitlement to register with the Portuguese National Health Service is sufficient to cover that requirement, it's just that you first need to be Registered Residents to register with the Health Service, your also intiality covered for health care with your UK EHIC card, so proof of private medical insurance is *not* reguired


----------



## kimandphil (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi, thanks for your reply. 

My husband read this in this weeks buyers guide to Portugal newsletter and it thew us abit.


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

kimandphil said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply.
> 
> My husband read this in this weeks buyers guide to Portugal newsletter and it thew us abit.


We have just registered and we not asked for any health insurance. We were asked for evidence that we had money in a Portugese bank account however and had to get an attestado from the bank. We also needed proof of address.

best wishes


----------



## kimandphil (Oct 26, 2012)

*MEDICAL iNSURANCE*

Thanks for all your replies, I guess that the Portugese Health Service is not as comprehensive as we have in UK, therefore may need top up.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's just as extensive as UK NHS and was actually modeled on it. Like UK it depends on where you live as to how good local facilities are by but it is not second rate or substandard treatment and in many places far better, quicker and more up to date than the UK NHS.

What's different is that there is an element of charging so you pay €5 to see a Dcotor, €7 to see a Consultant, you pay heavily subsidized prices for xrays, scans etc, all private medical insurance does is to give you an option to the Portuguese NHS at a price


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

kimandphil said:


> Thanks for all your replies, I guess that the Portugese Health Service is not as comprehensive as we have in UK, therefore may need top up.


Very much doubt that you will. Also as Canoe says, the service is in many ways better than the UK, for example:

You have copies of your medical records as you are free to consult whom you wish.
Investigative work happens quickly, you can go to a local centre, walk in with the Doctors paper, get an x ray or scan and walk out with the results same day. 

And do not think that medical/professional services are expensive here, even when going privately as they are not. Dental work is approximately 50% less than the UK, Lisbon clinic versus Birmingham UK. Implant work.

Just had 4 X rays for our Dog, 3 days worth of anti inflammatory drugs plus painkillers plus antibiotics and 2 full examinations for a total of €52. 
I shudder to think of the cost of that in the UK.

HTH

Rob


----------



## barmikar (Feb 15, 2013)

*re Medical Insurance*

Have noted all the answers on medical insurance BUT if you take with you to Portugal your extended family i.e. mother or father how do you cover their medical needs? Surely Portuguese NHS won't cover existing ailments i.e. high blood pressure, diabetes etc so wouldn't private medical be the top up answer?

Thanks, Barmikar


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The problem with private medical insurance is unless you've had it prior to any existing ailments they wouldn't cover you anyway for pre-existing conditions or if they did offer cover you it would be limited and very expensive.

Anyone who can register with the State Health Service is totally covered for any condition regardless, your immediate family would be covered by your registration as would your parents be covered by their registration, your issue is whats on your passports and can you move and register as EU Citizens or would you need to apply for Residence, the Portuguese operate a quid pro quo so if their Nationals require health insurance as an example in USA then a USA citizen requires health insurance here.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

robc said:


> Just had 4 X rays for our Dog, 3 days worth of anti inflammatory drugs plus painkillers plus antibiotics and 2 full examinations for a total of €52.
> I shudder to think of the cost of that in the UK.
> 
> HTH
> ...


How much?!?!?! Our vet charges €20 just to say hello and please look at my kitty!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

New vets methinks maybe it's living in a major city?


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Already on our second vet Canoeman but I get your point about life in the city.

Rob's experience is much like my previous resting place in Andalucia. One very sick kitty taken to 24 hour vet and seen immediately, two examinations including one on a public holiday, blood tests, three nights in hospital on two different drips, one week of daily visits for injections all for €69!


----------



## dontgiveaflying (Mar 6, 2013)

Having seen the original question re cost of medical insurance that looks like extortion to me! We get our medical insurance through AFPOP this is just under €900 per year for both of us.
Also we recently received letters from the Portuguese social security stating that although we can use the local centro de saude, because we are not pensioners and cannot get an S1 from the UK until we reach pension age we will have to pay full price, looks like if I get seriously ill I will be going back to the UK to "live" with my sister


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Barmiker - I have been monitoring this thread and waiting for you to reach 5 posts so that I can send you a PM. Like dontgiveaflying, I also think that the quote you have had sounds a bit steep and I may be able to help with that. It does all depend though on how many people you want covering for and any previous medical history.

When you reach 5 posts I'll drop you a PM and see if I can help at all.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Quotes all depend on age and previous medical history, dontgiveaflying depending on your UK NI contributions you could get up to 2.5years social security funded from UK, worth checking out, as is portuguese Social Security saying you must pay full price


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

canoeman said:


> Anyone who can register with the State Health Service is totally covered for any condition regardless, your immediate family would be covered by your registration as would your parents be covered by their registration, your issue is whats on your passports and can you move and register as EU Citizens or would you need to apply for Residence, the Portuguese operate a quid pro quo so if their Nationals require health insurance as an example in USA then a USA citizen requires health insurance here.


Hi Canoeman,

I wonder if you have any references that would help me out. My husband and I have just been to the Consulate and we were told that he would need health insurance to apply for residency and to register for a clinic (though the latter can apparently be challenged and won as the law is not clear).

We had not counted on medical insurance costs, thinking as you mention in your post that since Canada does not require private insurance we would not need it in Portugal. 

the girl in the consulate suggested we get travel insurance until we have residency and then work on getting registered. Any references or links would be appreciated.

thanks as always,
Ana


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

He shouldn't be reguired to apply for residency because *you do it *as "reunification of family" as your the Portuguese National and entitled to live in Portugal and he's entitled by virtue of being married or in a partnership with you
Portal SEF 

equally with registering with the Health Service both of you by virtue of being Residents are entitled to NHS treatment at same conditions and charges as a National, what is seemingly becoming a problem is a Social Security number _with some but not all health centers and regions_ not allowing subsided prices without one.
I'll look out some relevant bits for you, but mine mainly are UK based, so although this quote is from UK then should apply to you and your husband on a number of different grounds,

"The Portuguese health system is universal and based on being resident in Portugal. For this reason, British people are entitled to receive state healthcare in Portugal by registering as a resident and then with their local health centre."

Would think the travel Insurance advice good for your initial 3 months whilst formalities are completed.


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

canoeman said:


> He shouldn't be reguired to apply for residency because *you do it *as "reunification of family" as your the Portuguese National and entitled to live in Portugal and he's entitled by virtue of being married or in a partnership with you
> Portal SEF
> 
> equally with registering with the Health Service both of you by virtue of being Residents are entitled to NHS treatment at same conditions and charges as a National, what is seemingly becoming a problem is a Social Security number _with some but not all health centers and regions_ not allowing subsided prices without one.
> ...


Thank you - yes we'll get the travel insurance. What you said is consistent with what I had understood, so I was a bit surprised by the consulate's answer. But then the only thing that has been consistent has been the inconsistency of the answers.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome to Portugal and you have a head start


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes, we may as well get used to it now.


----------

